

Toronto Startup Heatmap - where are the startups in Toronto? - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2012/02/22/toronto-startup-heatmap/

======
davidcrow
I wonder if we need to more broadly define Toronto, i.e., not just "the City
of Toronto" when talking about startups. If you're based elsewhere, let's say,
Palo Alto or Boston or NYC, do you care about the regional differences between
Waterloo, Guelph, Toronto, Mississauga and Hamilton? Or because you fly into
Toronto Pearson (YYZ) are these all defined as one larger geographical area.

